# All Amateur Mma Banned In Colorado



## Andrew Green (Jun 20, 2006)

Amateur mixed martial arts in the state of Colorado has been banned, at least for the time being, said one of the states pioneering promoters on the amateur side of the sport, Steve Alley. But amateur kickboxing, even as part of a professional MMA card, would still be allowable. According to Alley, as he understands it, there isnt much hope for any change in the situation for at least 6 to 8 months, and probably longer. (Many promoters said the ban sounded indefinite.) So far, without a statement from the commission, it is difficult to piece together the logic of the move.

http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=2252&zoneid=13


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 20, 2006)

What is next touch football
Terry


----------



## Marginal (Jun 21, 2006)

It sounds like they're not actually banned, but suspended until amateur governing bodies can be put into place. There are a few already in place. Sounds more like a cash grab rather than nanny stateism.


----------



## Carol (Jun 21, 2006)

Or some politician's brother-in-law really needs a job.

It will be really interesting to follow the money on this one.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 22, 2006)

On a somewhat related note, today's NY Times has a lengthy article on MMA:
http://www.nytimes.com/2006/06/22/sports/othersports/22fight.html?_r=1&oref=slogin

The picture was on the front page, over the fold! (It worked--it's the only reason I bought the paper.) The story itself was in the Sports section.


----------



## Robert Lee (Jun 22, 2006)

If you remember back in the early to mid 1990s. The MMA type tough guy fights started and was basicly un regulated. The results in a few Staes fighters would die. Thhis caused concern on how the fights were being regulated and for better refureys to know when a fight should be stopped. Some states will not allow This and fighting has to be approved through the States Boxing commisions. Where as rules to the event are studied and changed or approved Its a safety feature..  A little regulation is good to have. Thats why contact fights have rules so less people do die. I do not know about what Colarado will do. BUt if Rules are approved I would think these events will return. Look at a boxing match. A doctor has to be on hand or the event is canceled and then you still have the ring rules. And fight stoppage rules.


----------



## Marvin (Jun 23, 2006)

Robert Lee said:
			
		

> If you remember back in the early to mid 1990s. The MMA type tough guy fights started and was basicly un regulated. The results in a few Staes fighters would die. Thhis caused concern on how the fights were being regulated and for better refureys to know when a fight should be stopped. Some states will not allow This and fighting has to be approved through the States Boxing commisions. Where as rules to the event are studied and changed or approved Its a safety feature.. A little regulation is good to have. Thats why contact fights have rules so less people do die. I do not know about what Colarado will do. BUt if Rules are approved I would think these events will return. Look at a boxing match. A doctor has to be on hand or the event is canceled and then you still have the ring rules. And fight stoppage rules.


 
All MMA tournaments or as the lawmakers in Michigan call it "ultimate fighting" has been banned since right after the UFC came to Detroit.


----------

